# 2x2x2 - June 17 - June 25, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 17, 2006)

1. U2 F2 L' F2 U R2 D2 F' L2 F L U2 L D' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B L2 U2 F' D2

2. L2 F U2 F2 U2 L U2 L' D2 L U' R U' B' R' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U R'

3. D' L2 U2 L' D B U' R2 U' F' U2 F2 R' D F' D2 R U2 R' D2 L U2 R U L'

4. B U2 L U' B2 U R2 F' R B2 D B' R' D2 R B2 L' U' R' D' F L' D2 L' U'

5. R F L2 F D2 F2 U2 L F' R2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 D' F L' F2 D2 B' L' D' L B'


----------



## Erik (Jun 18, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 5.18
Times: 4.89, (3.13), (7.85), 5.83, 4.83

Not bad, but not super good also...


----------

